# Where can we hire a motorhome?



## 127749 (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of any reputable campervan/motorhome hire companies in the UK or Western Europe please?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'd like to think we were reputable!

There are basically two options when hiring - 

1. From a company that owns the motorhomes that they hire out.

2. from a company that acts as an agent for private owners to hire out their own 'personal' vans.

Cost wise, they are similarly priced.

There is a motorhome hire directory in here, and there are several members who run motorhome hire businesses. look in the forums under motorhome hire section and do some research on who does what.

HTH

David


----------



## daz99 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends where you are based and where you want to go etc but motorhomes.co.uk are very good. there is also motorholme.co.uk but there customer service can be hit and miss, mainly miss.

Hope you find what you are looking for

Daz


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

When we started out on this motorhoming lark, because we weren't absolutely sure about it we hired for three weeks. We hired a van from West Country Motorhomes in Somerset. Everything was absolutely fine and dandy, the only problem was we got hooked on motorhoming and haven't shaken off the bug yet after 12 years of trying!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

There are loads of places in the UK and abroad. When we hired (for 25 years before we retired) we found that hiring in Portugal was the cheapest followed by Germany. We found it much more convenient for a two or three week holiday to fly to Lisbon, say, and pick up a van locally for the holiday. The other advantage was that we got lots of experience of different makes, types and layouts of motorhome which meant that when we finally bought one we knew pretty much exactly what we wanted.

Use t'internet to find hirers. We can recommend McRent and Avis caraway.

P&L


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Motorhome Hire*

Depends upon where you live. We hired last year for a 3 week tour of Europe from a family run company in North Yorkshire. TIME OUT UK.
They have 3 vans we had the 2 berth and covered 4000 miles in 3 weeks with no problem


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep getting publicity from a motorhome hire company in Brittany I enquired about last year. Next one I will keep and display.

Ray.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Elite motorhomes in Middleton Cheney near Banbury rent a good variety of motorhomes and also sell several makes.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I confirm the post about Elite Motorhomes, we bought an ex rental Euramobil of them last Dec. and they have been fantastic to deal with, no quibble fixing of a number of items under guarantee. I understand they have quite a number of vehicles for hire. great family business. 
Neil


----------



## Easirent (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I would like to think we were reputable  We have 5 and 6 berth motorhomes. 7 depots nationwide. ask for more information  hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## notsosilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Plenty of Hire companies out there, heres some to get you started:

A1 Motorhome Hire - Peterbourough South- 01733 233552
Escape Motorhome Hire - Surrey - 0044 (0)1293 824400
Motorhome City - Agents - 0845 527 3 57
Four Seasons Motorhome Hire - Bradford Yorkshire - 01274 370 727
Northumbria Motorhomes - Newcastle - 0191 488 3176
Scottish Tourer - Scotland - 01738 580 755

Think that about covers you from top to bottom!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Our Friends came away with us onto the Continent for 3 weeks and hired from
http://www.abacusvanhire.co.uk/motorhome-hire.php They were very pleased with the service they received.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks like Peter is not watching this topic then. :lol: :lol: 
Johns cross also hire out motorhomes.

cabby


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

As Cabby says, try Johns Cross in East Sussex or this company....

http://www.motorhomeshirekent.co.uk/


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I rather think the OP is sorted by now

The thread started in 2009 :lol: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> I rather think the OP is sorted by now
> 
> The thread started in 2009 :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes you have a point.


----------

